# grand daddy purple



## boricua22 (Jan 11, 2007)

wud up peeps, can someone that has grown this strain please give me some feedback on the special care that it needs? (Grand Daddy Purple).


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2007)

boricua22 said:
			
		

> wud up peeps, can someone that has grown this strain please give me some feedback on the special care that it needs? (Grand Daddy Purple).


*Not sure if anyone over here has ever grown that strain before. Anyway i'm gonna move this down to the strain section.  *


----------



## boricua22 (Jan 11, 2007)

damn for reals   someone has to have had grown this strian


----------



## purple_chronic (Jan 13, 2007)

hey! maybe pics... will help...

it could be an other purple strain with a diferent name....

they do it were i come from...


----------



## CaptainViper (Jan 17, 2007)

How Do, Boricua22? As a matter of fact, at this very moment, They are doing sweet! We have two that we are growing right now! Do we know anything about it? Nope. Any Idea of the main Genetic Background? Nope. Any Idea about taste/stone? Aww,Nope. Only that a frend with Good taste in Bud,said that it was Good, and that he had only found 2 seeds in what he had. Our "Ladys" were started around Dec.5th, They are about a month and a half old and are growing strong!Both are about 1 1/2' tall, and growing bushy. We use soil, 4 CFL's in the Veg. area. CFL's allow us to keep the lights closer to the plants without burning them, they also give off very little Heat, even when your burning them for 24/7. Did I mention we grow in 2 small closets? One for Veg, One for Bloom? Anyway, In the Veg.area, We use Superthrive, Seaweed concertrate, sometime some Earthjuice "Grow", Sometimes Scott's Liquid Grow, Just follow the recomended doseage. We don't even Know if this Strain is a Indica or a Sativa! Here's a few Pic's of our "Mother" Purp: They smell wonderful, Giveing us Stoney Dreams, Can hardly wait to taste them! I'll try to get some better Pic's Later.   CaptainViper.


----------



## leelow (Apr 20, 2007)

does anyone know were i can get some gdp seed?


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 20, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I think GDP is only available in clone form.
Prof.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 21, 2007)

That would be a damn shame. I smoked this out in cali and it's definitely a really nice strain. I've been trying to find the seeds, but no luck so far. If anyone knows where to get it please post it.


----------



## wikkedsun (May 6, 2007)

GDP. Get some mendo purps X with og kush, thats my favorite purple strain


----------



## tommyboy (May 11, 2007)

I have 5 of them.1 in flower and the others in veg.A friend wants to take some clones, change the sex of one using aspirin and make some seeds.
He said that if you take 2 aspirin,crush them up,dilute them in a 2 liter bottle with PHed water and feed one it will turn male.I don't care as long as I get some.If that works then Train wreck will be next.


----------



## livenhigh (Jun 18, 2007)

GDP is def clone only i am trying to get some up here in BC to do abit of xing myself, there is a rumor tho that sierraseeds is working on a gdp x bb(bigbud) but i cant comfirm this


----------



## Gdp_smoke (Aug 9, 2007)

what nutes are you going to used for flowering?


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 11, 2007)

livenhigh said:
			
		

> GDP is def clone only i am trying to get some up here in BC to do abit of xing myself, there is a rumor tho that sierraseeds is working on a gdp x bb(bigbud) but i cant comfirm this


 ?what is this obviously GDP is not a clone only i never heard of a clone only plant.. GDP is just another strain which wont last much longer then ten years so the people with seeds now must keep cross breeding them or it will just get weaker and weaker like now where im from GDP isnt even really purple anymore just few purp buds and purp on the stem i got a GDP growing in hydro right now and most likely i am gonna mate it with afghan goo


----------

